# Two Goldens I found



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

hope these work, these are the two Golden Retrievers I has seen roaming around our small town Oct. 30 for two days that I knew of and brought them home before they got ran over. I had hoped they would have a name on them but nothing. I haven't taken them to a vet to have them scanned for a mircochip yet but plan to do so before I give them away unless I get lucky and find the owner. 
they are really great dogs, the boy is a big ham, loves that big head rubbed and the girl loves to play fetch. She also loves to torment my cats. She stops if they stop but she is persistent.


----------



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

*the other one*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, I can't believe they were just roaming around. How awful. That was really great of you to take them in. I hope they will find a home.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well...they sure look like sweeties. That bottom pic is sad.....he really needs those nails clipped. I hope they find a home soon....


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Wow, they sure are cute, someone has got to be missing them terribly!! They look pretty clean and cared for, don't they? The one has very long nails, from what I can see.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Someone's got to be heartsick about losing these two beauties !!! From what I can see they look in pretty good shape... is this right?? Didn't notice the nails at first


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

So they've been away from their owners for a week now??? I would go to a vet or animal hospital immediately and get them scanned. If I lost these two for a week, my life would be turned upside down.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for taking care of them. They don;t look matted but the one dog does have pretty long nails but that doesn;t mean they have been loose long. Somepeople don;t do nails all that well. Good luck on finding the owner or finding them knew homes.


----------



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

*condition*

yes they are in great shape, coats are in good shape. A little thin but eating very well and will fill out soon. I am gonna get his nails trimmed when I go to the vet to check for id chip. We don't have a vet in town and have to carry them to the next town to have them checked out which is 40 minutes away.


----------



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

yes I would be upset and lost without mine too. I plan to do that in the next couple days. gotta go do my bus route.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I answered on the new members intro to you but want to post here also. You had mentioned if you couldn't find their owners you might take them to the pound. PLEASE, don't ! Is there a rescue group in your area??? Anybody here able to help so these kids don't go to the pound?????


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I answered on the new members intro to you but want to post here also. You had mentioned if you couldn't find their owners you might take them to the pound. PLEASE, don't ! Is there a rescue group in your area??? Anybody here able to help so these kids don't go to the pound?????


Hooch....you know anyone in the area????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't read the other thread. What state and town are you in? Have you called animal control to find out if two dogs have been reported missing?


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

I hope an owner comes forward, there really cute!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check to see if there are serial numbers on their collars? Someone mentioned them having e-collars on. If there is a warranty on the fencing system, they may have the serial number registered with the company. If not, you may be able to call the stores that sell this fencing in your area. If the dogs were trained on the system, I'll bet they remember the two Goldens. 

Just a thought!
Hooch, I don't see e-collars???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Never mind...wrong state! Ugh! I'm a little flustered...

You don't live anywhere near here do you? The GR's you found don't look to be 9, but I thought I'd take a shot. No white faces either...sigh...

*LOST DOG: "Brandy"*
436
Sex:Female
Date Lost:9/11/2007 
Breed:Golden Retriever 
Vicinity:Goodner mountain road 
Age:9 
Color:Gold 
Height:2 feet 
Eyes:Brown 
Weight:80 Pounds 
Other:White face, full coat 
If you think you've found this dog, click the "Contact Owner" button: If you posted this notice and you want to delete it, click the "Delete" button: 

*LOST DOG: "Cody"*
435
Sex:Male
Date Lost:9/22/2007 
Breed:Golden Retriever 
Vicinity:Goodner mountain road 
Age:9 
Color:Gold 
Height:3 feet 
Eyes:Brown 
Weight:100 pd 
Other:White face, very large dog 
If you think you've found this dog, click the "Contact Owner" button:


----------



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

they don't seem to be more than 1 - 1 1/2 years old to me. They act like brother and sister. We don't have a pound in our area. Its a small rural town in Southeast Georgia called Nahunta. Taking them to the pound would be a last resort. They are too sweet and I just know the condtion they are in someone somewhere is looking them. I already called the maker of the collars hoping they had a number inside that could be traced but no luck  This is such a small community that someone would have came forward if they were from here. I have called the shelters in neighboring towns and reported that I had found them in case someone was looking. There aren't any local rescue groups. I have a lab, a mini schnauzer, and 4 cats or I would consider keeping them but I just can't.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for caring for these two. I think their owners are more than likely looking for them. I found your ad on another site. I don't know how much more you can do. You seem to be doing what you can. It would be nice if they are micro-chipped.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope you find the owner. Tell the vet to cut their nails. Maybe it is just me but in the one picture they look kind of long to me. good luck with them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I answered on the new members intro to you but want to post here also. You had mentioned if you couldn't find their owners you might take them to the pound. PLEASE, don't ! Is there a rescue group in your area??? Anybody here able to help so these kids don't go to the pound?????


You need to at least contact the local pound. Make a flier and take it to the pound for display. It seems that everyone, regardless of background, seems to know to try the pound when looking for a lost dog. Somebody may be visiting the pound looking for their dogs, and if they are at your house, the owners won't find them.

Take the flier to vet's offices and pet stores, too.

Thanks for helping these dogs!

-Stephanie


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I wonder whether they might have escaped from some folks passing through. Are there any rest stops in your area? Hoping to hear some good news from you soon!

Helaine


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That looks like Florida dirt...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Hooch....you know anyone in the area????


Well i know the Golden Retriever Rescue in Atlanta but they might have to take them to them. I will check.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Try these rescues.

Atlanta Welcome to Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta I believe they are out of Peachtree City which is a little closer to south GA though not by much


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

Bump for people in Southeast Georgia


----------



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

lol it is 28 miles from being Florida dirt


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would contact this golden retriever rescue group and if they need me to help come meet you somewhere and bring them I can since I am in Jacksonville. Index


----------



## deniseinga (Nov 1, 2007)

*Their owner has been found!!*

thanks to everyone for all their kind words and advice. We live on a rural dirt road and one of my neighbors who usually goes out to town on his end of the road happened to ride by here this morning and recognized them. They belong to his son who lives about 15 miles from here. My son returned them this morning. Happy Ending for all


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad their owner was found!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY!!!! I bet he is so happy that they are home with him and that they dont ge back out again.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh that's great news!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh that is great news. Wow they traveled 15 miles from home huh! See how important it is to have tags on you doggies. I am so glad that they are home, the owners must be so happy, I know I would be.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Woohoo!! Great news!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Oh that is great news. Wow they traveled 15 miles from home huh! See how important it is to have tags on you doggies.


I ditto, that. I have made a habit of trying to remember to check Brady's tag everyday. They do fall off, especially if you have multiple dogs wrestling with each other.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awesome news! i love happy endings!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great News !! And thank you so much for all your efforts on behalf of these dogs............ I really appreciate it !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear these guys are now back at their own home. Pats on the back to you for working so diligently to get them back where they belong.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Thank you!!!*​


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am soooo happy for these two kids, and thank god you picked them up instead of animal control!!!! Gold Star for you today!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Another thing.......ask the owners if they would like to join this forum! The dogs photos are already here:bowl:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thank you for helping these boys. I am so happy to see a great ending for these two.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful that this has a happy ending!


----------

